# Solder Mask Removal in 10 minutes or less



## lazersteve (Feb 27, 2010)

All,

I've posted a new video tutorial on how to remove circuit board solder mask in 10 minutes or less.

It's located in the Harvesting Section of my videos at:

http://goldrecovery.us

Please post your comments here:

Solder Mask Removal Comments

Steve


----------

